# Easy way to give copper supplement



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I happened across this page on an alternative way to give copper rods other than bolus with proof it works. Though some of you might enjoy this.

http://www.goatspots.com/copper.html


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

That link was very helpful! Thanks so much! I'm gearing up to do my first copper supplementing on one of my goats and I had heard about using marshmallows but just wasn't sure. Now I see it looks like an easy but effective way to go about it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I plan to use this method once my copper arrives 

as long as the goat swallows and doesn't chew the marshmallow it will act just like the capsule


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow..Teresa....that is very informative.....thanks for sharing.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Let us know how it works for you Stacey, sounds cool to me!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Teresa, This is such anovel idea that I shared it with my yahoo groups. :leap: Thanks for sharing this with us. :clap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you very much! I have heard of this method before but seeing is believing!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

glad you all found it helpfull. I really loved the fact they xrayed to make sure it worked. I am going to try it too soon. I hope to see a difference in parasites.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone have a few copasure capsules they would sell? I only have 3 goats, and don't think I'd ever use all 25 capsules. 

Seems odd that they don't sell smaller amounts.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I have some --- but I can guarantee when I will get to the post office next. 

so if you need them ASAP I am probably not your best bet


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Whenever you could get them to me would be fine. I don't think it is urgent, (i'd like to do it before the last month of pregnancy) but the more i know, the more I think they are copper deficient. Esp with the black ones, they are showing the brownish color on their hindquarters, and their coats have started getting a bit rough - or maybe it was just hidden by their winter coat. 

I just don't get why - I feed them goat food, they have been getting minerals all along - it just doesn't make sense. 

Let me know how much (incl shipping) and I can send it via paypal. Probably should pm me. Thank you so much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they dont formulate feed with enough copper for goats -- even some minerals arent enough. 

PM me your address and how many goats you need to dose and I will send some out to you.


----------

